# Just was given a Sako Finnbear .270



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Dad just handed me the gun. Cerca 1975 or so. I remember this rifle being a tack driver. Can't wait to shoot it and see.

Woohoo


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Pics?


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

my dad gave me some freezer burned pinto beans. Want to trade?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^^Cool, awesome rifle bro. I still use my dad's old .270 Remmy ADL.

Is that a Leupold scope?


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

That's nice chaser..


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

DCAVA said:


> ^^^^Cool, awesome rifle bro. I still use my dad's old .270 Remmy ADL.
> 
> Is that a Leupold scope?


Yes. Leupold


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Dad has a sako finbear 270

Killed lots of deer with it 


Enjoy it passionately


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

You should find that SAKO to be an extremely accurate rifle once you find the load it likes.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Sweet rifle. Whats not to like, Sako and .270. Awesome combo.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The bullet is no longer made by Hornady, but I used to use their 110 grain hollow point with no cannelure in front of 56 grains of 4350. Roughly 100 deer with that load, 95 DRT, *none that lacked penetration*. Mild recoil due to lighter bullet. Extremely accurate. But, Barnes makes a 110 in 270....


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> The bullet is no longer made by Hornady, but I used to use their 110 grain hollow point with no cannelure in front of 56 grains of 4350. Roughly 100 deer with that load, 95 DRT, *none that lacked penetration*. Mild recoil due to lighter bullet. Extremely accurate. But, Barnes makes a 110 in 270....


I have not had a chance to shoot it yet but I will try that at the range next week. Thanks for the advice. Appreciated

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats....headed for Bastrop Bay, C'mon out. I "think" I know where they're at.....


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

BretE said:


> Congrats....headed for Bastrop Bay, C'mon out. I "think" I know where they're at.....


No can do... will be shootin birds all weekend starting this afternoon. Next time bro

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> The bullet is no longer made by Hornady, but I used to use their 110 grain hollow point with no cannelure in front of 56 grains of 4350. Roughly 100 deer with that load, 95 DRT, *none that lacked penetration*. Mild recoil due to lighter bullet. Extremely accurate. But, Barnes makes a 110 in 270....


I have been having good success with my Howa .270 using the 130gr Hornady whitetail loads.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Sako's are gun-**** for me!What a great gift to pass down.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Very nice rifle. Accurate with easily adjustable trigger. Got one in 7 mag but I had to buy it. I'm up for adoption .


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

**** Chaser: I've been shooting a Sako .264 Win Mag for about 15 years now. Put a Shillin barrell on it (the other one was to short for that velocity), McMillan stock, and spent several days finding the combo it likes. Hands down, it is the most accurate, reliable, hard hitting rifle for medium to large game in my safe. 5 shot groups under 1/4" at 100 Yards. 
Like someone else said, Sako's really shine with a good custom recipe. My personal favorite is Sierra Game King bullets. Good luck.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

cwbycrshr said:


> **** Chaser: I've been shooting a Sako .264 Win Mag for about 15 years now. Put a Shillin barrell on it (the other one was to short for that velocity), McMillan stock, and spent several days finding the combo it likes. Hands down, it is the most accurate, reliable, hard hitting rifle for medium to large game in my safe. 5 shot groups under 1/4" at 100 Yards.
> Like someone else said, Sako's really shine with a good custom recipe. My personal favorite is Sierra Game King bullets. Good luck.


Thanks. I will play around with it and see what works. I should get Rome range time next week


----------

